# Considering purchasing this



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I have never done any scroll sawing, but think I might like to try my hand at intarsia and/or inlay. Is this a decent saw for a beginner? Is the price reasonable for the saw? Any other thoughts, tips, suggestions are welcome. TIA


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

To be honest, this is the same model as my first scroll saw and I've never liked it.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, that is exactly the type feedback I need.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm still looking and found this one. I have read that the older Dewalts are better than the new ones which might not last a long time. However, I haven't seen a used Excalibur in the last 2 months. This one looks to be about 90% of new. Should I keep looking for an Excalibur or make an offer for this one? What would be a reasonable/fair offer price?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

http://community.woodmagazine.com/t5/Tools-and-Tool-Buying/Excalibur-or-Dewalt-Scroll-saws/m-p/386322#U386322


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

That guy is asking for the price of a new saw for his setup. If you're willing to spend that kind of money I'd just get a new one and forget the hassle of going through Craigslist and the possible lack of warranty.

In most situations, I'd be reluctant to spend more than 80% the cost of a new tool. It looks like his setup may have cost him about $550 so I'd probably not offer more than $450. You'll have to spend time and gas to make the trip.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

That DeWalt looks to be a pretty good saw for starters. Shiela Landry, a professional pattern designer and fellow LJ used a saw similar to this for many years. The top of the line, IMHO, is Excalibur, but RBI, Hegner, and Delta make decent machines too. Here is an interesting comparison between some "starter" machines:
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/power-tools/1274521
(For some reason I can't post the link right now).
Note the difference between the action of the Excalibur and say the RBI. Excalibur runs a parallel link and the RBI runs parallel arms. Big difference…there's a lot of machinery in motion with parallel arms that can lead to unnecessary vibration under some circumstances. I was an RBI dealer for many years and loved the saws. The Excalibur runs so quietly and smoothly I cannot hear it or feel it moving (on the table) at medium speed. You can always upgrade later, but get a decent saw to start…it holds its value better and gives you a more realistic expectation of the scrolling process.
DanK


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Personally, I don't pay more than half of "new" retail, for any CL purchase.
I got this same saw & stand for $125.00 off of CL.

He's asking $530.00….
Amazon = $505.00 (saw) + $73.00 (stand) + $35.00 (light) not sure on the mobile base.
That's $613.00, then maybe $50.00 for the moblie base = $663.00
That's only a 20% savings WITHOUT a warranty!!!

Unless he comes down a whole lot, I'd pass.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I agree with DIYaholic. either buy a new one or keep looking. I sold my two year old DeWalt for $175 and bought a much better saw. A Hegner. I would look for a Hegner. The DeWalt cuts great and may work fine for light use in doing inlay but cutting thicker wood a lot will kill this saw. I sure did mine.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I have the DeWalt Type I that I bought used for $225 and have been using it ever since with no problems except for the switch which has a tendency to quit due to dust. I put a soft plastic cover over it and works fine.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the good info. I will keep looking, but the pickings are sparse in my neck of the woods. This was the first decent saw I have seen in 2 months of watching CL.


----------

